# Visa Fee's to increase (again!) from 1 September 2013



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Here it goes, they earn more money...

https://www.acacia-au.com/immigratio...ember-2013.php


Current Visa Fees Tables:

Visa Pricing Table


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Zeroman,

Thanks for the headsup! 

The 15% increase from 1st Sep'13 will make up expenses shoot up by AUD460. (General Skilled Migration)


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I think new fees are applicable from 1st of July 13?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> I think new fees are applicable from 1st of July 13?


This is another increase of fees start from 1st September 2013... 
That is why i put the word 'again!'


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

zeroman said:


> This is another increase of fees start from 1st September 2013...
> That is why i put the word 'again!'


Page not available


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think this is tre. lets wait and see how it turns out


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Page not available


Let me fix with new link (not sure why it didnt work):

https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-fees-increase-September-2013.php

or

go under 'explanatory statement' tab

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if its true of 460 increase, dependent would also increase from 1530 to 1760. Good going. visa fees would be somewhere around 5300 AUD for a couple and 6k + including a kid. i guess they are trying to cut down the count of people coming in


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

*Its Official . Visa Fee increase again*

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013

RN
Regional Employer Nomination (Permanent)
1114C(2)(a), table, item 1
3 060
3520
1114C(2)(a), table, item 2
1 530
1760
1114C(2)(a), table, item 3
765
880

for a couple it is increase by around 700 and 900 with a kid


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> if its true of 460 increase, dependent would also increase from 1530 to 1760. Good going. visa fees would be somewhere around 5300 AUD for a couple and 6k + including a kid. i guess they are trying to cut down the count of people coming in


These morons are going mad.
If hey want to cut down the migrants than better stop it then doing these madness.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dollar Rates are falling ... They dont wanna be in Loss (are they??) ... It dropped by Taka 11 in just 40 days in our country, I hope this stays throughout the year.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

recently they had a deal with Papua New Guinea: anyone arriving by boat will be sent to Papua.
in my opinion... to subsidize that cost, immigration has planned to increase the visa fee.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Australia government just trying to make money since they are at the center of the world for better living. Melbourne, Sydney and Perth in the past few years are the top 10 lists. It make Australia been focused by many expats and illegal immigrants.

World's most livable cities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It seems the australian economy are based on 3 pillared: mining, tourism and visas

From the visas itself, it is a hundred millions or even billions dollar industry

I am sure they gonna keep increase the fees for coming years or even months,
Put more rules & alternative way (but cost some money e.g. professional year) for the visas


So brave for the impact guys
Zeroman


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Do you have any link to official announcement? I dont think this is announced yet. Searched Immi website but could not find any relevant information about this topic.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Do you have any link to official announcement? I dont think this is announced yet. Searched Immi website but could not find any relevant information about this topic.


Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phew! Reading all this just makes me realise how grateful I am to have my visa app lodged before this new pricing increase takes effect.

I fee sorry for all those who are planning to file with the revised fee.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Do you have any link to official announcement? I dont think this is announced yet. Searched Immi website but could not find any relevant information about this topic.


Immi website is always late to display the news

But then if this is true.. then a very huge increase in VISA fees.

It makes me re-think the decision of migrating to Oz.

I am thinking I better change my loyality to some other country :frusty:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ha h.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Add to that the INR is depreciating against all major currencies and that is a double whammy for Indians planning to migrate


----------



## marorpe (Jul 16, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Do you have any link to official announcement? I dont think this is announced yet. Searched Immi website but could not find any relevant information about this topic.


I agree. Every time I found whatever on the net but it wasn't in the official website it was a fake.
So I don't believe anything until I see that on immi.gov.au webpage.


----------



## Nasira (Jul 10, 2013)

If this hike had happened before my assessment definately I would have opted for other country. It's getting very expensive. Migrating with a family is really getting costlier.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

a double whammy for Indian applicants, INR in a free fall and DIAC increases their fee.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> a double whammy for Indian applicants, INR in a free fall and DIAC increases their fee.


Was looking at your timeline. Is there a "deadline" for your permanent move?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> Was looking at your timeline. Is there a "deadline" for your permanent move?



Yes, a week after 17th March next year


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Australia : Approx 15% Visa Fee Hike From September Onwards*

New Visa Free Primary Applicant $3,520 :shocked::whip:
New Visa Free Secondary Applicant >18 $1,76
New Visa Free Secondary Applicant <18 $880

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Yes, a week after 17th March next year


Does that mean that once a visa is granted, you'll have to move in no later than 2 yrs after the grant date?

I'm in the process of filling up the visa form. I still have a pretty stable job in here and have kids still studying. That's why i'm asking. 

Thanks.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> Does that mean that once a visa is granted, you'll have to move in no later than 2 yrs after the grant date?
> 
> I'm in the process of filling up the visa form. I still have a pretty stable job in here and have kids still studying. That's why i'm asking.
> 
> Thanks.



No, you'll have to make initial entry within one year(or the date specified in your grant letter) and if you choose to return after activating your visa then for 189 you can move in 5 years(like i can move till 2018 March) and in case of 190 it is 3 years.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> No, you'll have to make initial entry within one year(or the date specified in your grant letter) and if you choose to return after activating your visa then for 189 you can move in 5 years(like i can move till 2018 March) and in case of 190 it is 3 years.


I'm clear about the initial entry (couple of my friends have moved to OZ already). But not on the "permanent move". Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it


----------



## PPPPPP (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I am Priya I had applied for ACS in 27th May 2013 and still it is with assessor how long will it take to receive the result,applied for Developer Programmer how about the occupational ceiling


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

The trend lately is that ACS takes about 12 weeks to process assessments. You can expect to receive your result sometime end of this month.. or 1st week of September at the latest.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Nasira said:


> If this hike had happened before my assessment definately I would have opted for other country. It's getting very expensive. Migrating with a family is really getting costlier.


You know Nasira...

I have just submitted my assessment. But then thus cost hike is really making me rethink. In INR I am looking for close to 3 lakhs for a couple.

Money spent now are at least not that big

Is this place really that worth???


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

PPPPPP said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am Priya I had applied for ACS in 27th May 2013 and still it is with assessor how long will it take to receive the result,applied for Developer Programmer how about the occupational ceiling


it takes close to 11-12 weeks to get the assessment. wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Jan2Oz said:


> You know Nasira...
> 
> I have just submitted my assessment. But then thus cost hike is really making me rethink. In INR I am looking for close to 3 lakhs for a couple.
> 
> ...


I cannot see how this hike is justified  
And I think most new applicants should think of it as In for a penny in for a pound situation. Its just a 700 $ increase for a couple and a mere 500 bucks for an individual. If a 700$ jump in fees can shake your plans for emigrating, I would suggest you give your thoughts about immigration a serious go.


----------



## Vanduex (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to agree with Happybuddha, I have only signed on with the Migration Agent today. It is what it is. I think it is another harsh increase and they are getting their value out of the Visa system. But I won't let it sway me, I will be in Australia as a resident within the next 5 years. Doesn't make it fair though, I accept that.

Good luck to all those who are enduring the process!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I cannot see how this hike is justified
> And I think most new applicants should think of it as In for a penny in for a pound situation. Its just a 700 $ increase for a couple and a mere 500 bucks for an individual. If a 700$ jump in fees can shake your plans for emigrating, I would suggest you give your thoughts about immigration a serious go.


Ya, you are absolutely right. 
3k or 3.5k wont make any difference if you are serious about migration..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I cannot see how this hike is justified
> And I think most new applicants should think of it as In for a penny in for a pound situation. Its just a 700 $ increase for a couple and a mere 500 bucks for an individual. If a 700$ jump in fees can shake your plans for emigrating, I would suggest you give your thoughts about immigration a serious go.


Well..1st July fee increased by 1530 AUD for a couple and now around 700 more, so 2230 AUD which means a 73 odd percent increase in this year itself which is humongous.
I agree that it won't make much of a difference in the overall situation if one was to successfully immigrate to that country.
But the grave concern for many is that in case of rejection due to any reason, all of this would be gone in one go. Considering confusion around work experience assessment such as claiming of skilled/relevant work ex, COs asking for revalidation of experience which could possibly lead to reduction in points, this does become a huge risk for many.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Well..1st July fee increased by 1530 AUD for a couple and now around 700 more, so 2230 AUD which means a 73 odd percent increase in this year itself which is humongous.
> I agree that it won't make much of a difference in the overall situation if one was to successfully immigrate to that country.
> But the grave concern for many is that in case of rejection due to any reason, all of this would be gone in one go. Considering confusion around work experience assessment such as claiming of skilled/relevant work ex, COs asking for revalidation of experience which could possibly lead to reduction in points, this does become a huge risk for many.




I do agree with Happybuddha & Vanduex. 

It's is not that I am skeptical about the immigration as such, but then considering the skill assessment confusion and now the State sponsorship being reduced, the worry is at the end.. Risk is high


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Why this become arguement ? It suppose to be a noticed only
Well let me join the discussion then 
The problem not about this, September 2013, 15% increase of fees only!
-They did this visa fees increases quite often,
-They change rules and regulation regularly
They shall do it one of the above not both of it, it cause frustration :frusty: 

For people who fight to get visa (TR or PR or any means to stay) for many years
Do you know how much visa is last year? 2 years? or even 3-10 years ago?
Every year they increase it, not once in a year, maybe twice-thrice times a year

To get PR itself already so complicated, they change the rules and regulation quire regularly. Many people scratch their brain, cry hard when they notice the sudden change of rules for the visa they aimed. Not only that, you have to pay for medical check up, ielts, police clearance, skill assessment and etc...

Not visa only, IELTS and medical check up fees too keep increasing

As I mentioned,
They are using this opportunity to earn money,
If they want to reduce migrant they shall just cut the quota, change SOL or increase the required points(60 points) instead of using this field to be their billion dollar business. They shall just stick with change of rules/regulation to maintain the level of migrant to satisfy the need of OZ's skilled migrant instead of increasing fees quite often.

Most of us here are trying to get a better life in OZ,
Of course it is fortunate to someone who get the visa they wanted
But, how about the people who are already invest their times, alot of money, effort and in the end they found it is the end of the path for them and the only thing they can do is return to their country or cancel their process half-way. :frusty:

Work hard , save more and wish all the best for all of us that are still decided OZ will be a better place for living and destination :boxing:


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Many people are commenting here that the Australian government is running a business and are increasing the fees to take advantage of applicants. I don't think so. I think these fee increases are necessary because of the very high living costs in Australia and there are hundreds or thousands of officers processing our visa applications and doing required checks and duties who need to be paid salaries. If you are worried by a 3000 or 5000 AUD fees for immigration application, then you would probably be super shocked when you finally land here and start paying expenses for rent and other stuff. This 3000 or 5000 is nothing compared to the amounts you will spend on landing here. My advice is start saving more and more because inflation will not stop for anybody be it in Australia or anywhere in the world.


----------

